# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Liesbreuk

## medispeur

Wie heeft er tips?

Een week geleden heb ik bij mezelf een liesbreuk vastgesteld (geen idee hoe ik eraan kom en hoelang ik die al heb). Mijn huisarts heeft dit deze week bevestigd en me ingestuurd voor een echo om meer informatie over de liesbreuk vast te stellen. Daarna volgt er een traject richting een liesbreukoperatie.

Geen flauw idee hoelang dit verder gaat duren. Alleen de echo al kon pas na anderhalve week plaatsvinden. Daarna kijkt de huisarts verder en start het traject bij Chururgie in het ziekenhuis in Ede op.

Ondertussen krijg ik steeds meer pijnklachten, maar niet zo dat een spoedoperatie nodig is.

Wat moet ik nu doen?
- het traject via de huisarts volgen en me mee laten slepen in het tempo van huisarts + ziekenhuis?
- op zoek gaan naar een ander ziekenhuis dat dit misschien iets sneller kan doen?
- mijn zorgverzekeraar om advies vragen?
- een privékliniek zoeken?

Ik ben geen ervaren patiënt, ben gelukkig verder kerngezond. Dit traject is dus helemaal nieuw voor mij. Alle tips zijn welkom! Alvast bedankt!

----------

